# Woodlands Reel Repair



## Woodlands Reel Repair (Apr 9, 2012)

Ive been working on reels for 10 years and recently moved to the Woodlands. If anybody needs reels fixed up this way shoot me a message. Il have them done in a week or less and if your not satisfied you dont pay.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

what parts do you have in stock for shimano baitcasters thanks.


----------



## Woodlands Reel Repair (Apr 9, 2012)

Bearings and drag washers. Anything else i can have in a day


----------



## chiliman (Nov 12, 2010)

I have some reels in need of cleaning. I'm located in Klein just south of you. How can I get these to you?
Thanks in advance,
chiliman


----------



## Woodlands Reel Repair (Apr 9, 2012)

PM sent


----------



## bmc4041 (Apr 12, 2006)

I am in Spring and have a few reels that need some work and cleaning. You have a number?


----------



## Woodlands Reel Repair (Apr 9, 2012)

713 906 5141


----------



## tbdoppler (Aug 27, 2011)

*Super tuning*

Do you supertune reels?


----------



## Woodlands Reel Repair (Apr 9, 2012)

yes


----------



## glojim (Aug 9, 2004)

this is great news because I live near Greenspoint. My question is what does "supertuning" a baitcast/spinning reel consist of?


----------



## Woodlands Reel Repair (Apr 9, 2012)

i actually work in the office building by greenspoint mall. installing better bearings, drag washers, and making a few adjustments to gain casting distance, accuracy, and drag pressure


----------



## JRENNIE (Feb 6, 2012)

What is your address in Th Woodlands? & phone number Thanks Jim


----------



## Woodlands Reel Repair (Apr 9, 2012)

301 Pruitt rd. #1120 spring tx 77380
713-906-5141


----------



## JRENNIE (Feb 6, 2012)

*Reel Repair*

I have some Shimanos that need repair. Where are you located and phone number<
Thanks 
Jim


----------



## Woodlands Reel Repair (Apr 9, 2012)

New contact info.

[email protected]
713-204-9362


----------



## AirbornXpress (Sep 27, 2006)

*This is the man for Harris county for sure*

Heck took him 15 reels last week and got them back tuesday:cheers: Just gotta respool them and pray for smooth sea's angelsm It worked out great he met me at greenspoint mall for pick-up and delivery. I only had to retire one of my 330's due to to many 20lb snappers sad3sm


----------



## ssmarinaman (Mar 5, 2005)

pm sent


----------

